# dhaas66's 2020 Lawn Journal



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Well I can't back out now...

We have had a service do our lawn for the last 10 years. While it is nice to have the lawn done. It was never the day we wanted it mowed and it was always an inconvenience.

I have been lurking here for the past ~ year? I said to my wife, 'I think I can do better"?

I pulled the trigger and purchased...

Lawn mower - Honda HRX217VKA

Gas Trimmer - Echo Gas Trimmer Model SRM-225

We have cleaned up the yard of sticks and I will rake quickly this weekend. 3/14 15

Because of lack of access to just pre-emergent I will put down some weed and feed. Not the best from the professionals but I will follow up with a hose end sprayer weed killer from the box store.

I do have another thread that shows the conditions of my lawn from last year. Let's see how this goes. Wish me luck.

david


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@dhaas66 I think you should use a "crabgrass preventer" product instead of weed and feed.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Where can I get a crabgrass preventer?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

> Tier 1 - Most stores will sell a Pre Emergent product mixed in with fertilizer called Crabgrass Preventer. Try to find one with one of the names above and low on nitrogen. A few options:
> 
> Menards
> Menards Crabgrass Preventer - It uses 0.125% dithipyor. I would apply it soon and then a second application of the same product in 8 weeks. Currently at $9 for 5ksqft.
> ...


This is from the cool season guide.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Didn't know there was a difference.

Will pick it up soon.

Thanks

david


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just raked the lawn and cleaned up the debris.

Put Stay-Green @ 3.75 lbs per 1k

I have 5,500 -6000 ft

I have found a Site-One that has Screamin-green in stock and will be picking some up next Sat.

david


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

Just mowed for the first time in 15 years. Lawn looks good after mow. 
I was going to put fertilizer down but it's going to rain heavily the next 2 days.  Will put down some time after that, later in the week.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

2nd now of the season. Grass is greener but I have some blue flowers coming up couple of dandelions and clover. I need to put crabex brown again but I think I will get a hose end spray weed spray. 
I also still have some brown spots and clay in one area. Any suggestions?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Maybe get a Pro Plugger and transplant some plugs to the dead spots.


----------



## dhaas66 (Aug 5, 2019)

One side of my lawn is very compact clay. How can I improve this?

Till the soil and add peat and other amendments? What amendments?

Will this take several years?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Most ppl think that clay is bad. It is not that bad. It holds nutrients and has a lot of water capacity (~0.16in of water for each 1in of depth).

The problem with clay is letting it dry. Once it is dry it is very hydrophobic (doesn't want to absorb water). When dry the small particles clump together and it becomes very hard.

How to improve? 1) don't let it dry up. 2) increase organic matter. The easiest way to increase organic matter is thru root cycling. Roots grow deep (because of good moisture), some die and become organic matter. You can aerate and fill the holes with compost, but that's a lot of work.


----------

